# Forum > News > Community Chat > Gaming Chat > [Tutorial] How To BYPASS Steam Ban!! [EASY]

## LeakG0D

HOW TO GET ONLINE ON A STEAM GAME WHEN YOU ARE BANNED 
| STEAM BAN BYPASS |

How this works:
It Gives you a alt account with the game for FREE!
New account = NEW STEAM ID
New steam ID = Unbanned 

Steps:

1) Sign out of your account
2) Create a new account
3) Sing in to the new account
4) Click the game what you what to play
5) Click request to play
6) Sign out
7) Login to the banned account
 :Cool:  Click steam
9) Click settings
10) Goto family
11) Tick your name and click auth this computer.
12) Go to the other account and play!

For more hacks checkout my signature!!

----------


## Treasure Island

This doesn't work for all games, such as CS:GO.

----------


## LeakG0D

It works for most games tho! Not on all them tho =[

----------


## eseer

Thank you so much! It worked for me!

----------


## lilshorty164

wow, actually worked. thanks  :Smile:

----------

